Ask HN: Who’s in a Hiring Freeze? - torgian
======
perlpimp
Ours just fired everybody and moved roles to india, linked in posts for our
positions but in India.

------
em10fan
Here in the fintech/banking industry is not just frozen, but we have shed most
of our contractors to protect jobs, and are giving fte engineers pay cuts

~~~
torgian
I assume this is in the US or UK?

~~~
em10fan
UK employee of a US company, its happening in both, contractors are gone
everywhere and the US side has been particularly brutal with pay cuts - 7-10%
here and 20% cuts in the US (50-100% for VPs and stuff).

------
pipiscrew
see all companies in an airtable [https://candor.co/hiring-
freezes/](https://candor.co/hiring-freezes/)

